
How the Startup Mentality Failed Kids in San Francisco - 7402
https://www.wired.com/story/willie-brown-middle-school-startup-mentality-failed/
======
40acres
I don't think tech can crack education. All the iPads in the world couldn't
replace a good teacher and good environment. We need to better support
teachers over anything else. If all the money that was raised for the school
went to teacher salaries, supplies, healthy cafeterias and likewise I'm sure
the school would perform better

~~~
xorduna
Couldn't agree more! if this money would have been invested in teachers and
teacher training, history might have been different.

I think that we as a society forgot the role of a teacher, for long time,
teachers just repeated what was in books, and this should not be their job!!!
They should teach how to learn, understand and discuss.

------
sratner
Spend large amounts of money on bespoke design firms and a giant celebrity
"launch" with every imaginable feature all at once, instead of starting small,
building a product people use, and iterating? Does not sound like the startup
mentality, at least not for a successful startup.

